# Senior Dating Ads



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

----------------------------------------------------
FOXY LADY:
Sexy, fashion-conscious blue-haired beauty,
80's, slim, 5'4' (used to be 5'6'),
Searching for sharp-looking, sharp-dressing companion.
Matching white shoes and belt a plus.
----------------------------------------------------

LONG-TERM COMMITMENT:
Recent widow who has just buried fourth husband,
Looking for someone to round out a six-unit plot. Dizziness,
Fainting, shortness of breath not a problem.

----------------------------------------------------

SERENITY NOW:
I am into solitude, long walks, sunrises, the ocean, yoga and
Meditation.  If you are the silent type, let's get together,
Take our hearing aids out and enjoy quiet times.
----------------------------------------------------

WINNING SMILE:
Active grandmother with original teeth seeking a dedicated flossier
To share rare steaks, corn on the cob and caramel candy.
----------------------------------------------------

BEATLES OR STONES?
I still like to rock, still like to cruise in my Camaro on
Saturday nights and still like to play the guitar.
If you were a groovy chick, or are now a groovy hen,
let's get together and listen to my eight-track tapes.
----------------------------------------------------

MEMORIES:
I can usually remember Monday through Thursday.
If you can remember Friday, Saturday and Sunday, let's put our two heads
Together.

----------------------------------------------------
My favorite …

MINT CONDITION:

Male, 1932 model , high mileage, good condition, some hair,
Many new parts including hip, knee, cornea, valves.
Isn't in running condition, but walks well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are not funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












 :lol:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Hah! Those were good! The last one was awesome!


----------

